# Utiliser une image desktop venant de l'extérieur



## flippy (4 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour. J'ai un nouvel iPad Air 2 (iOS8) et je voudrais utiliser en fond d'écran une image perso qui est actuellement sur mon iMac. Débutant en la matière, je me demandais comment y arriver. Ce doit être a priori simple mais il doit y avoir un truc que j'ignore dans la procédure .


----------



## Old Timer (4 Décembre 2015)

Tu peux t'envoyer l'image par courriel et ensuite l'enregistrer.

Pour enregistrer une image trouvée sur une page Web ou en pièce jointe d’un courriel sur votre iPad 2, maintenez la pression avec votre doigt pendant quelques secondes sur l’image que vous désirez enregistrer. Un menu se nommant « Enregistrer l’image » apparaîtra. Sélectionnez-le, vous trouverez ensuite votre image dans l’application Photos.

Ensuite tu va dans réglage fond d'écran et tu la choisi.


----------



## flippy (4 Décembre 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour la piste. C'est effectivement comme ça plus gérable que ce que j'imaginais .


----------

